# Best rod to match a TLD 15?



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Any suggestions for a rod to match a TLD15? Mainly for trolling baits and lures, line to about 8kg. I am looking to spend up to $150. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm in the market for a similar deal. Hope you dont mind me taggin along Phoenix.

I have a little Avet sx 5.1 leaver drag (which is a tad smaller than a TLD 15) and need to match a rod to it. I'm using the same line weight.

All the light rods I have look at so far are either spinner or bait caster. Is a lever drag set up suited to both rods? The bait casters seem to have a too small seat for the reel and the spinners bend a different way. Does that mater? I dont mind spending around $200.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Paul, the guides for spin rods are larger than for overhead/baitcasters and are angled to cope with the way the line comes off the spool. Definitely get a purpose built boat, trolling or snapper rod. There's a lot out there. Best of visiting a few tackle stores and asking their advice


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Last shop I went to insisted that I purchase a $500 rod. Umm - I could visualize a set of divorce papers served by the wife if I did that.


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

mate im after something similiar for my tld 20 i seen a shimano backbone elite 6/6 long there is 2 one is 10 to 15kg the other one is 15 to 24 i like the 15 to 24 for trolling and live baiting its $120 getting it tomoz the 10/15kg is $99

cheers mik


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

It seems to be a bit of a problem getting a light overhead rod. You can pic up plenty in the over 10 kg range, but there doesn't seem to be anything at a reasonable price in the 5-10kg range. Unless I just use a spinner rod like I have been using. I dont want a heavy rod, most of the fish I will be live baiting for will be under 4kg's.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I bought a trolling/downrigging outfit a couple of years ago. Was served by one of the better charter operators in Sydney. Told him what I wanted and price range. He recommended a TLD15 and a Shimano Spectrum 10kg rod. The rod only cost about $80. Don't know how good it really is as it has only been loaded up on snags  Tuffline XP braid rounded out the outfit.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> If you were willing to spend around the $200 mark you could pick up a live fibre 6- 10 or 6-12kg - according to BCF online. Of course head in store or shop around and you might find a better price. I know that 2 months ago BCF ghad 20% off all live fibres.


Thanks Scott
Had a look recently at BCF but didnt see any that size. Seems to be what I want, but the lousey photo's and information on the BCF site makes it hard to see exactly what your getting.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I have a live fibre rod (maroon in colour), it's a 8 - 15 kgs rated rod matched to my tld 15 with 10 kg lo stretch mono. These outfits are known to be catching smaller marlin of Maroochydore in summer. The rods are bullet proof and cost me $190.00. Well worth a thought.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Just tagging along have a TLD 25 loaded with 10 kg mono, attached to a 7 foot stick that is huge full roller runners,
think it was built for sharking, want to down size rod, needs to be upgraded before warmer water.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I've had a Wilson live fibre 12' surf rod for about 8 years now great rod and is still in top condition.....hmmmm

Come on Phoenix, it is fathers day coming up......you know we deserve something better than soap on a rope. :wink:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Ended up getting a Penn rod - not my first choice at all. But the Shimanos they had in that shop were all bent in the tips or had damage to the runners. Might upgrade in a few months.


----------

